# Aire Cougar 18' - whole seup



## missesess (Oct 7, 2013)

Re-posting my Cougar setup from last fall.
Located all the way up in Seattle (unfortunately)
Check the Buzz classifieds from last year for my ad. Can't seem to find a way to renew it! .... probably 'cos i'm an old duffer ;-/
Great multi day rig and great fun through the big stuff with the front rowing setup.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

AIRE COUGAR 18' - full setup - SOLD


(cannot find a way to delete the ad.! only edit ... please advise) The Whole Set-up ....................... TUBES - Zero leaks, good shape (tough PVC shell with polyethylene bladders) NRS FRAME - Adjustable - Lo-Pro fittings (breaks down for transport ..... 9' main tubes, 7' lateral tubes)...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## missesess (Oct 7, 2013)

gwheyduke said:


> AIRE COUGAR 18' - full setup - SOLD
> 
> 
> (cannot find a way to delete the ad.! only edit ... please advise) The Whole Set-up ....................... TUBES - Zero leaks, good shape (tough PVC shell with polyethylene bladders) NRS FRAME - Adjustable - Lo-Pro fittings (breaks down for transport ..... 9' main tubes, 7' lateral tubes)...
> ...


You replied!?


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

No. Was just trying to make it easier for people to find your first ad.


----------



## missesess (Oct 7, 2013)

gwheyduke said:


> No. Was just trying to make it easier for people to find your first ad.


Thnx .......... most appreciated.


----------

